
Stitch Labs has been acquired by Square - simonsarris
https://www.stitchlabs.com/blog/stitch-labs-acquired-by-square/
======
ratrocket
That's a nice Friday surprise..! My company is in the process of migrating
from an in-house ecommerce platform to Shopify and we picked Stitchlabs for
... that piece (inventory mgmt? warehouse mgmt?). Oh well!

Any suggestions for a "modern"[1] piece of software that plays the role of
Stitch, specifically in a set up with Shopify?

1: I ended up being pretty disappointed with Stitch. My fault for not checking
deeper, but I thought they would have an API, at least. Nope, they use sftp
for integration to sales channels they don't "natively support". That's what I
mean by "modern": does it have an API that you don't have to pay >$2k/mo to
access.

~~~
lchesney
Hey! I'm obviously biased but I thought you might be interested in what we're
building over at fulfil.io.

For one, we have a 100% open API that's included in our subscription.

if you're interested you can message me directly at luke.chesney@fulfil.io,
would love to show you the product

~~~
icelancer
WooCommerce is a pretty popular product - would be nice if that was supported
(we are migrating off Stitch Labs too).

~~~
bmcahren
The problem is WooCommerce isn't a product. It's a framework and it depends on
your implementation as to whether or not you're going to have a good time with
one inventory management system or another.

In direct comparison to Shopify, when you uninstall a Shopify plugin you have
zero risk of lingering effects. You can't install a plugin that will break
your API in "please hire better developers" ways, and Shopify doesn't give you
enough power to harm yourself with "infinite variant" issues or un-trackable
products.

Even with WPEngine which takes much of the complexity away of improperly sized
machines or databases you still are able to destroy your ability to interface
with other software through variant madness or overzealous plugins.

That being said we support it and our customers are happy who use it and get
through the initial hurdles but it's very much up to your team or in most
cases the outsourced help as to whether or not you're compatible.

------
casperb
That is a bold move. It is not easy as a warehouse to switch for your WMS
software. So to give all your customers ~6-8 months to switch to something
else is not a nice move.

They were pretty big on the Shopify App Store alone and had decent pricing,
500 dollar per month and up. Should be a perfectly nice business.

But seems that they did not do any new releases the last 8 months:
[https://stitch.releasenotes.io/](https://stitch.releasenotes.io/)

~~~
JaggedJax
There were some rumours floating around for about that long of them
potentially shutting down. The rumors didn't mention the acquisition part, but
they turned out to be accurate about an impending shutdown. It was also clear
from the last 6+ months that the platform was stagnant.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
any idea why they’d shut down? are they not raking in money hand over fist?
are they profitable?

~~~
JaggedJax
It's a surprisingly crowded space they are in, and I didn't get the impression
they were seeing any growth, at least not enough for a VC backed company.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
how familiar are you with the space they are in? can you name some of their
competitors? from what i can tell, they were basically competing at the
$999/mo price range for inventory management software to tie into
Amazon/eBay/Shopify

~~~
JaggedJax
Skubana, TradeGecko, Zoho Inventory, Infoplus, Dear Systems, CoreCommerce,
Cin7, DSCO, Nexternal, and Unleashed are a few that immediately come to mind,
but there are tons more out there. There are lots which are also an ERP or WMS
rolled into one, but since Stitch Labs was not that I tired to list ones that
were mostly or exclusively similar to Stitch Labs.

------
rwhitman
Overall pretty shocking as they were pitching to be an ERP replacement for
e-commerce. Anyone who was using Stitch Labs as an ERP-light is going to have
a substantial amount of pain migrating in a hurry.

I've referred some of Stitch Labs biggest customers to their platform, so I
feel particularly guilty about their being sunset in an acquihire like this.

If anyone needs advice about what to do, I'm well versed in the area of OMS &
ERP migrations. Linkedin is in my profile

~~~
ilikeerp
Stitch labs slag off ERP a lot. What're your thoughts on NetSuite? I know lots
of fast growing companies that use it.

~~~
lrm242
Ran a business that started on stitch. What a painful piece of software that
is. We had a heavily custom integration to their api and very high order
volume. Moved to NetSuite, built many a customization and integration.
NetSuite is great, but expensive and you will find the developer experience
painful. As an ERP without investing heavily in customization it does a great
job.

~~~
ilikeerp
SuiteScript has improved, there's now intellij plugins and they've recently
upgraded the supported JS version which runs on Graal VM. It's still a little
clunky but that's just ERP for you.

I'm seeing some customers pay around 50 - 80k AUD per year on 1 - 2 year terms
at the moment. What would you consider expensive?

------
cgb223
> Longer term, we plan to sunset Stitch Lab’s products so the team can focus
> on building out Square tools

Looks like it was an acqui-hire

~~~
tyre
> We are still in the early stages of this process, but in the future we also
> plan to share information on how you can migrate to Square, if you choose to
> do so.

They have customers that they hope to move to the acquiring company. It's not
just about the talent.

~~~
kenmck
That's a really odd statement since Stitch's main feature is multi-channel
inventory synchronization and Square doesn't do that at all.

~~~
kh30
It sounds like they’ll be building tools that do stuff like that on core
Square product.

------
MakeUsersWant
Stitchdata.com, the maker of the ETL tools Stitch and Singer.io, is a
different company (and is not being acquired).

~~~
icebraining
Neither is STITCH, the digital fashion design startup :)

~~~
umeshunni
Isn't that Stitch Fix?

~~~
icebraining
Nope, that's yet another Stitch! This one is
[https://www.stitchdesignlab.com/](https://www.stitchdesignlab.com/)

------
taurath
> "We were drawn to Square’s purpose of economic empowerment."

Is a fun way to say "We're rich!!!!"

------
kareemm
Can't say I'm surprised. Been a customer for years. Had many issues, was
regularly frustrated by support and by the software rewrites.

This feels like if they were more customer-focused and more circumspect about
raising money (they raised $23M) they would have had a nice, profitable
business.

------
g0rbongler
I've heard good things about
[https://www.finaleinventory.com/](https://www.finaleinventory.com/) but
haven't tried them yet.

------
SellerGrip
If you are looking for a multi channel listing, inventory sync, and order
management check us out at [https://sellergrip.com](https://sellergrip.com)

------
notatoad
i'm sure there will be some people disappointed by this, but it seems like a
pretty ideal way to do a acquihire-and-shutdown.

there's no bullshit or ambiguity about how the product will continue despite
us all knowing it won't, just a clear end-date far enough in the future that
nobody can reasonably complain about it.

------
syntaxing
Is there an alternative to the service from Stitch labs? I didn't hear about
them until now and I can see the application of their service. But Im worried
with the acquisition, it'll become obsolete and push users to Square.

~~~
bmcahren
We've had numerous of their customers flock to us over the last six months due
to a lack of customer support and evolving product changes that diverted from
customer needs like the removal of scan verification.

We're a pretty solid replacement and recently hit a record 30 minute migration
for one customer today. If you have any questions about the process we'd be
happy to at least point you in the right direction even if it's not us
(SKULabs).

------
BMS5102
I work at Brahmin Solutions. Check out Brahmin Solutions [https://www.brahmin-
solutions.com](https://www.brahmin-solutions.com)

We have worked with dozens of customers over the past 8-10 months trying to
migrate from Stitch Labs. We can be an alternative as we cover most of their
features and more. If you are a manufacturer we might be an even better fit
than having to use Netsuite.

------
kangaroozach
Acquihire? How do these usually work? Who approaches who?

------
blackrock
What do they do? And why are they unique or special?

